# The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

If you have ever had the sanctity of your home (mail box to those of us awaiting regular shipments) destroyed by this evil man, please post here and let the entire CS community know of the evil that lurks within this person.

Collaborate in a total destruction of this man's home to teach him a lesson once and for all.
Sign up now!!!
We need you!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" thread*

*I'm In! I want this Okie dead!!!!!!!!!*

ATL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

I am so in !!!!


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Oh I'm definitely in!!

Scott


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

We get to hit KASR. Count me in.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

OH HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! Mayham and Destruction!!!!!!! I'm IN!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

How could I say no...


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

i think i may be one of the few lucky enough to escape his path of destruction.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Leeboob said:


> i think i may be one of the few lucky enough to escape his path of destruction.


Only because he gets a little sidetracked, trying to nibble on your avitar.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Absolutely. Start the funeral march....... woohoo!!

:mn :mn :mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Looks like some deeep trouble abrewin, oh KASR....BYE BYE:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

I'm in. Tonight I went to the Post Office and found a package from Aaron[KASR]. He bombed me with some fine smokes, pics on the way. Now Aaron, I almost feel bad for what I will have to do to you now. Remember Aaron, I am the the silent assassin, I will not post anything, so you will not know it's coming. Good Luck to you and your loved ones. Mike


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Oh........shit........


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> Oh........shit........


I got your back Aaron if you need any help.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



kheffelf said:


> I got your back Aaron if you need any help.


Do you deal in plastic surgery??? A new identity would make an excellent start....


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Nope, but I have enough cigars for some serious retaliation.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Somebody is going to need another cooler.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> Oh........shit........


Couldn't have said it better.

You got any friends or relatives out of state? It might be a good idea to lay low for a while.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> Oh........shit........


I think somebody might be in the market for a giant cooler in the near future.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Dude, Aaron. You can come crash at my place. We can wreak havoc from a remote location. I am in process of dishing out my own pain, so seeing as I won't have time to help in giving you the beating you deserve, the least I could do would be to offer some assistance. If you need help hitting back, let me know!

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Listen guys....there was an _evil_ KASR....and umm....he's my twin brother....seriously....you got the wrong guy!!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> Listen guys....there was an _evil_ KASR....and umm....he's my twin brother....seriously....you got the wrong guy!!!!


Uh ok............You're still dead.

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Twill413 said:


> Dude, Aaron. You can come crash at my place. We can wreak havoc from a remote location. I am in process of dishing out my own pain, so seeing as I won't have time to help in giving you the beating you deserve, the least I could do would be to offer some assistance. If you need help hitting back, let me know!
> 
> CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?





kheffelf said:


> I got your back Aaron if you need any help.


Well, Well, Well........Ok guys, looks like we'll have to knock out the supply lines while we are at it!!!!!!

You two can surrender before this war goes into full swing, or :hn :hn

Your choice

Ron


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> Listen guys....there was an _evil_ KASR....and umm....he's my twin brother....seriously....you got the wrong guy!!!!


They say twins can feel each others pain....

So I guess that shot the hell out of that idea.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



replicant_argent said:


> They say twins can feel each others pain....
> 
> So I guess that shot the hell out of that idea.


Daaaaamittt.....who's side you on anyways?!?!?!?! LOL


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Ron1YY said:


> Well, Well, Well........Ok guys, looks like we'll have to knock out the supply lines while we are at it!!!!!!
> 
> You two can surrender before this war goes into full swing, or :hn :hn
> 
> ...


I am not sure about Aaron, but I am not backing down. I guess I really got myself into this one.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



kheffelf said:


> I am not sure about Aaron, but I am not backing down. I guess I really got myself into this one.


That would be scary if the second part of your name wasn't "ELF"  

:z


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

been there done that (bombing KASR) but count me in for another go at him


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

This is starting to look like a Florida Train on KASR's butt Part II!

I'm having flashbacks....and it was only yesterday!!!!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

I'll help you, Aaron...

Bwahahahahahaha... right!

I'm in guys... he needs to be taught a lesson... let me know when to summon "Porkenstein"... he handles my disciplinary matters for me.

Bobby


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Hydrated said:


> I'll help you, Aaron...
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha... right!
> 
> ...


You back stabber!! That's the last time I share a starry-lit evening on my porch-bench O' love with you!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> You back stabber!! That's the last time I share a starry-lit evening on my porch-bench O' love with you!!! LOL!!!!


Oooh, sounds like a scene from 'Makin' Bacon'


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> You back stabber!! That's the last time I share a starry-lit evening on my porch-bench O' love with you!!! LOL!!!!





HarryCulo said:


> Oooh, sounds like a scene from 'Makin' Bacon'


Now don't that just make you wanna claw out your mind's eye? :r :r


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

You know what, I think Kasr needs to be taught a lesson. I have been getting tired of his constant posts of himself and his checkered pants. I'm joining just on principle. Maybe we can send him a new pair of pants while we're at it....:r :gn nyah,nyah :fu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



a2vr6 said:


> Maybe we can send him a new pair of pants while we're at it....:r :gn nyah,nyah :fu


Oh..that's it....I don't know what I'm gonna do...but that's _it_!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



kheffelf said:


> I got your back Aaron if you need any help.





Twill413 said:


> Dude, Aaron. You can come crash at my place. We can wreak havoc from a remote location. I am in process of dishing out my own pain, so seeing as I won't have time to help in giving you the beating you deserve, the least I could do would be to offer some assistance. If you need help hitting back, let me know!
> 
> CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?


Im in with both of these guys backing Aaron. BWA HA HA HA!!! And now for the Apocalypse Now quote... "Someday this war's gonna end"


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



omowasu said:


> Im in with both of these guys backing Aaron. BWA HA HA HA!!! And now for the Apocalypse Now quote... "Someday this war's gonna end"


"THE HELL IT WILL" 
:sl it ain't over till we say its over :bx


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

consider me in as my mailbox is a hop skip and jump away, yet empty. Sumbitch is a goner. That kheffelf dude's no good either, death to the lot! :gn


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Kasr, I am not scared yet, I think we still take them, plus we have another one on our side.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



kheffelf said:


> Kasr, I am not scared yet, I think we still take them, plus we have another one on our side.


The Florida contingency is quite large in numbers.
We watch each other's back.
We have well trained, marine killer machines.
Supplies are at an all time high.
We don't just have bullets, bombs, or even missiles. We have *Armageddon*!!!
We don't back down.
We don't know the word lose.
Now, add to that all the recruits we will have via this thread - recruits that uphold the qualities just listed, and you have yourself one major uphill climb to face.

In other words, to sum it all up, some major kick a$$ war appears to be declared here.

Recruits,
*Lets take this up via PM.
Time to strategegically plan our victory!*

PMs to any of the following:
Blueface
Ron1YY
ATLHARP
HarryCulo
Made in Dade
Snkbyt

Screw Congress!
WAR IS DECLARED!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Blueface said:


> We have well trained, marine killer machines.


You aren't talking about the WM, Ron, are you? LOL!!!!!

>>>KASR™ runs and hides <<<<


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

:r :r

Wow, it's your funeral pal.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Blueface said:


> *Lets take this up via PM.
> Time to strategegically plan our victory!*


Dive! Dive! Dive!

Commence radio silence... :gn :bx :gn

(Sorry... It's the Navy in me coming out!)


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Ready... Aim... Fire...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Aaron,
I don't know who the Deborah Harry want to be is on this video but I think the images on it are pretty self explanatory.
Oklahoma will never be the same.






What the devastation to the end.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Blueface said:


> Aaron,
> I don't know who the Deborah Harry want to be is on this video but I think the images on it are pretty self explanatory.
> Oklahoma will never be the same.
> 
> ...


You best bring KRYPTONITE!!!!


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Ok when is the ass kicking starting, how is this going to work. We sending bombs all at once?


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY (May 7, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> You aren't talking about the WM, Ron, are you? LOL!!!!!
> 
> >>>KASR™ runs and hides <<<<


Ron, that's an awful big box

Yeah, I know

What did he do to deserve that?????

hehehehe, He knows what he did

Uh OH!!!!!! Aaron, Run!!!!! I can't stop him!!!!

Doreen


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

I'm in on this. As some of you may remember, one of KASR's bombs destined for me missed it's mark and blew up a house up the street from me. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33414
Luckily, I got the cigars and wasn't responsible for the damage to their house. BTW KASR, did their insurance people ever get ahold of you? I gave them your address.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



hoosier said:


> I'm in on this.


Hey! Don't make me bomb the dude down the street again!!! I'll do it, ya know!!!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> Hey! Don't make me bomb the dude down the street again!!! I'll do it, ya know!!!!!


face it Okie....You're dead meat and all your girlfriends can't help you!

Commence firing!!!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



ATLHARP said:


> face it Okie....You're dead meat and all your girlfriends can't help you!
> 
> Commence firing!!!
> 
> ATL


Hold on there speedie.
Who the heck is leading this batalion?
Don't fire yet.
Let him suffer.
Firing will commence once all the troops have been summoned.
We are going in 100,000 strong.
Full invasion.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Blueface said:


> Hold on there speedie.
> Who the heck is leading this batalion?
> Don't fire yet.
> Let him suffer.
> ...


Just don't let the CIA get involved... remember the Bay of Pigs...

o


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

I'm in... I was hit BADLY... IT'S ON!!!!!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

 Oh this is getting good.

Two of KASR's suspected "_friends_" have PM'd me to let me know they each want to give Aaron a good smacking, and without even the courtesy of a 'reach-around'. :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

BOTLs, Maintain your positions.
This attack will be swift and devastating but we must maintain our position at this time. Just keep cleaning your weapons, sharpen your knives, and remember, you won't need either as this is going nuclear from the onset.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

run silent run deep


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Death from afar


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Aaron it looks like it is getting worse, but I feel we can still take them.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



HarryCulo said:


> Oh this is getting good.
> 
> Two of KASR's suspected "_friends_" have PM'd me to let me know they each want to give Aaron a good smacking, and without even the courtesy of a 'reach-around'. :r


Crap....I've traitors among me?!?? NOooooo...the treachery!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> Crap....I've traitors among me?!?? NOooooo...the treachery!


Hey, it's not me... I told you up front that I was throwing you under the bus!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



kheffelf said:


> Aaron it looks like it is getting worse, but I feel we can still take them.


I am still in backing you and Aaron. We just need to be careful about bomb placement as I have some real estate interests out near Carlos. Placement will be key on this one.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

This is now Nuclear Destruction!

BOMBERS, maintain your positions.
Await the signal.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

My radars are active and I have my surface to air missiles are full alert - this provocative action will be met with extremem prejuidice!!!!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> My radars are active and I have my surface to air missiles are full alert - this provocative action will be met with extremem prejuidice!!!!


:s :s


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> My radars are active and I have my surface to air missiles are full alert


Big deal.
Everyone knows that is the first thing you take out in war.
Besides, the freaking nuclear coming your way will only scatter more if shot down from the air.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

KASAR, you don't know me, but you look like the underdog here. I've read your post and as far as I can see you have left Arizona out of your path of destruction. It is pretty desolate out here and you might be safe for awhile in the desert, and Im pretty sure the gorillas of the desert wont bother you too much we mostly keep to our selves. So if you think you can travel un noticed for aday come over and hide before they F...K you up. Everyone needs an Allie


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Doesn't look like aaron is getting out of anywhere with the ice/snow. Talk about a sitting duck...I still got your back aaron.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Command, this is Recon six. Lead sniper has 3 targets in his AO. We are on Stand by awaiting further orders.

Recon Six Out


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Hey FL'rs - don't forget about the scorned up North!! I'll be ready when you give me the go ahead!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

I've been gone for a while and look whatsw goingon. Aaron It was nice knowing ya and I wish we could have done a herf before all this is suspose to go down, but for some reason I dont think your going to be able to walk after this. Hey I have pain pills for your if you need them and a knee brace.:r Yall have fun and maybe ill join in on this in a few. Yall have fun:sl on Kasr:gn


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Aaron, I am still very confident with this war. I think we first need to take out the traitor though.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



kheffelf said:


> Aaron, I am still very confident with this war. I think we first need to take out the *trader* though.


Ahem..... it's *traitor*.

But actually, it's more like traitor*sssssss *(emphasis on the plural)

:mn :mn :mn


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



kheffelf said:


> Aaron, I am still very confident with this war. I think we first need to take out the trader though.


Very commendable of you to stand by him. But, I've seen what these guys can do on their own. Them working together as a team..... KASR is history. Maybe we should start a prayer thread for him.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



dunng said:


> Hey FL'rs - don't forget about the scorned up North!! I'll be ready when you give me the go ahead!


See, us guys up North walk softly but carry a very sharp stick. Be ready because those hit by bombs sent from up North will result in severe agony. There is no hope, it will be nothing short of *SHOCK AND AWE*!

_btw, I am assuming all of you Floridians are over 21?_


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



omowasu said:


> See, us guys up North walk softly but carry *rocks in our purses*. Be *gentle* because those hit by bombs sent from up North will *pee in their pants*. There is no hope, we have *nothing in our shorts*, except *A FEW SHARTS ! :BS *


Well said, very well said 

_



Originally Posted by *omowasu* 
btw, I am assuming all of you Floridians are over 21?

Click to expand...

_Nah, we're a bunch of cigar-smokin' middle schoolers, with a mission :gn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Ron1YY said:


> Command, this is Recon six. Lead sniper has 3 targets in his AO. We are on Stand by awaiting further orders.
> 
> Recon Six Out


enough said, spotter out


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Stay Tuned

Bombers, be on the lookout for coded PMs.
Our day is nearing.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Hey...I didn't receive my coded PM about the day....resend!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

KASR, I can't see a good BOTL being ganged up on by all these *HOOLIGANS* I've got your back man.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

*Some* of you guys could use a breath-mint, with all this :BS you're talkin


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Let the games begin.
Man your stations.

Commence the bombing!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

What the crap?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

I already sent a pre-emptive strike. :gn


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

o


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

I launched mine about a week ago but it is traveling al ittle farther than others.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Blueface said:


> Let the games begin.
> Man your stations.
> 
> Commence the bombing!!!


I was waiting for a coded message! 

It's OK... Aaron's too dense to break that code... he'll still never see it coming! :r :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Spotted target, range...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Hydrated said:


> I was waiting for a coded message!
> 
> It's OK... Aaron's too dense to break that code... he'll still never see it coming! :r :r


"COMMERCE BOMBING"

....hmmmmm.....if I re-arrange some of the letters and feed it thru my super computer (IBM-8086) ...

MOB COME CREMING!?!?!? That doesn't sound good!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

o


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Crap, I guess the war is on.:gn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Yes........I foresee *PAIN AND SUFFERING!*

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



ATLHARP said:


> Yes........I foresee *PAIN AND SUFFERING!*
> 
> ATL


Followed very closely by

*MAYHAM and DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!*​
Ron


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Ron1YY said:


> Followed very closely by
> 
> *MAYHAM and DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!*​
> Ron


and then comes a

*Long and restful sleep......
in a "Better" place​*


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

:r :r Ok, so now the big boys are after you....look what you´ve done


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

My work here isn't done....must survive...must go on....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Your work is done, oh ye of little faith...:r :r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

o

As Hannibal Smith once said, "I love it when a plan comes together."


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

upcoming obituary:
A man was dead at his door step today lying next to an opened package with unknown contents. The stiff (corpse) later identified as KASR had been rumored to have messed with the wrong crowd commonly known as "FL Wrecking Crew" the same way a boy would repeatably poke a stick at a bear. The deceased was describe by neighbors as always messing with the postal service and they are also being questioned by authorities. The package was labeled as evidence and taken to the local CSI Lab for analysis and to smoke any of the surviving evidence. More on this story as it develops.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Another one bites the dust:r :r BYE-BYE:mn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

BYE BYE KASR, it was nice knowing you bro.

FL HAS COME AND THEY BROUGHT HELL WITH THEM :hn 

Shawn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



snkbyt said:


> The stiff (corpse) later identified as KASR had been rumored to have messed with the wrong crowd commonly known as "FL Wrecking Crew" the same way a boy would repeatably poke a stick at a bear.


ROTF!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

I think they are taunting you, KASR.

Oh, btw, all those gorillas preying on a simple, friendly boobie biter, you should know that there are people waiting in an undisclosed location with VP Cheney - his special, private undisclosed location :r :r . Those people may or may not be readying a retaliatory strike. They're sure as hell not going quail hunting tho :hn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Malik23 said:


> I think they are taunting you, KASR.
> 
> *Taunting?
> :r
> ...


*That will not be taken lightly. Any retaliation shall be swiftly dealt with and the culprits will cease breathing*


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

did someone say bears????


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

http://www.ilovewavs.com/Effects/War/Sonar.wav

Target appears to have disappeared from sonar.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Blueface said:


> http://www.ilovewavs.com/Effects/War/Sonar.wav
> 
> Target appears to have disappeared from sonar.


I'm hiding like the stealthy beeotch that I am!!!! :z


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

:r 
Lured him out of hiding.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Blueface said:


> :r
> Lured him out of hiding.


Sneaky, very sneaky.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

You can't hide forever.bawaaahaaa:bx


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

D-Day?

I believe after what could be considered by some as much trash talk, unless the bombers got diverted due to weather conditions, the destruction is inevitable!!!
Beware of the post man!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

OH MY GOD!!!

The travesty!
The inhumanity!
The low down cowardly act!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Blueface said:


> OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> The travesty!
> The inhumanity!
> The low down cowardly act!


I love the smell of nuclear fall out in the mor'n :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Oh, oh!!!

Any word from the bomber squadron?
Could we have been hit by surface to air missiles?

With the nukes we were carrying, the sky would have glowed for days.
Really worried now.

_Label/Receipt Number: 0305 2710 0001 4980 0697
Status: Acceptance

Your item was accepted at 1:39 PM on December 18, 2006 in WEST PALM BEACH, FL 33414. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. _

That is one heck of a long run for this sorti.
They would have run out of fuel by now.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



Blueface said:


> Oh, oh!!!
> 
> Any word from the bomber squadron?
> Could we have been hit by surface to air missiles?
> ...


My patriot missiles must have shot it down!! My mailman is still alive and kicking...just like me!!! Buwahahahahah!!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Well...this past Saturday, I received a phone call from the Florida crew...apparently, they are not giving in and have threatened me with my ordinace! To be continued!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*



KASR said:


> Well...this past Saturday, I received a phone call from the Florida crew...apparently, they are not giving in and have threatened me with my ordinace! To be continued!


*PAIN AND SUFFERING!!!!* but what about Malik?

o

ATL


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

no threat.....just a promise.....RIP :s


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: The Official CS "I have been wrecked by KASR" and "I want to get even" thread*

Followed very closely by

*MAYHAM and DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!*​
Ron


----------

